# The Outer Banks / Wialliamsburg / Cherrystone VA.



## The SMiths In De (Mar 10, 2004)

Hello All,

Planning next years trip already, I was thinking of 10 days, Leaving from Delaware on Friday Night driving to the Outer Banks, staying there 3-4 days, heading up to Williamsburg Va for 2-3 days and then over to Cheryystone Va for the remaining few days.

Anyone have any ideas?? Suggestions???

Thank You

The Smiths In De.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Been to the outer banks and williamsburg within the last year. I would do 3-4 days in the outer banks and 3-4 in williamsburg if you want to do all the parks (williamsburg, jamestown, busch gardens, etc.) The hatteras lighthouse is definitely worth the climb, the elizabethan gardens and lost colony on roanoke island are very cool. I stayed at cherrystone when I was a kid, so I don't remember much about it.

Planning next year already!!! There's still lots of camping to do this year yet!!

We're already talking about next year too. Maybe mt. rushmore. If the girls and I have our way, we'll be headed all the way to the left coast.









Mike


----------



## The SMiths In De (Mar 10, 2004)

Michael,

Thank You, Let me know about campgrounds on the Outer Banks,
Only been to Hatteras for a 3 day Marlin Tournament and seen nothing of the island. I would guess there are Campgrounds????

I always plan ahead, Still have 6 trips remaining this year & 6 behind us.

Maybe see you on the coast?

Regards,

Mike Smith


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Mike,

We stayed in Camp Hatteras in Waves. Nice campground right on the beach. It was pretty far down, maybe an hour or more from when you go onto the islands.

Mike


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi! We have been to the Outer Banks a couple times, but never camped. We liked the area of Nags Head. When we first starting going about 12 years ago, it was not commericalized at all. The second trip was a little more. Actually had some "chain" restaurants. Question?: Would you have problems going across the bridge into the Outer Banks? I would wonder about cross winds and such pulling a camper. Just asking









Have a great day! sunny


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

We did a similar trip last year. We stayed at Ocean Waves campground at Waves on the Outer banks. Its about 30min south of Nags Head. Beautiful drive down, but not much down that way except sun and sand. Ocean Waves campground was around $28.00 per night and had concrete pads, pool and ocean front access. It is much smaller than Camp Hatteras and harder to get reservations for.

If you heart is not set on the Outerbanks you should look at Outdoor Resorts in Sandbridge VA. Itâ€™s located about 20min south of VA Beach and is very, very nice! It is pricy though at $50.00 per night but you will probably save the difference in fuel. The site we stayed at had a huge deck that you backed your camper up to and it was on a few feet from the Bay (Gorgeous Sunsets over the Bay). Itâ€™s close enough to the Ocean that you could walk to it.

In Williamsburg we stayed at American Heritage and Newport News campgrounds. We liked both but Newport News is state park like and only $18.00 per night but only has W/E hookups.

Canâ€™t help you with Cheryystone since I never stayed there. Be prepared to pay for traveling across the Bay bridge/tunnel twice though.

Sounds like a great trip good luck!


----------

